# how much wood should I use?



## madirish (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm smoking 4 slabs of baby back ribs in a Char-Griller Super Pro.

Should I use The big pieces of hickory or the hickory chips?

Should I soak the wood before I use it?


----------



## bigbear (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, yes and yes!! I like mixing my small chunks with the large pieces. the small pieces will burn first and the bigger chunks will take longer stretcing out your smoke time.

There is disagreement over whether to soak or not. I always soak my wood but not overnight. Dried wood won't absorb a lot of water anyway, the cell structure is closed off. I think that soaked wood puts off more smoke but some of it may be steam (which doesn't hurt at all!).

I think it boils down to when do you want the actual smoking to start? Soaked wood takes longer to get going. I like to give my meats an hour or so of cook time to "open up" before throwing the smoke to them. Soaked wood is perfect for that.

One thing to try is use some big chunks of hickory with smaller chips or chunks of a fruit wood like apple or cherry. I think apple and hickory are a match made in heaven, especially with pork. The little pieces fill in between the big ones so you get a little more smoke longer. 

All this talk is making me hungry!! That salad I just had for lunch isn't cutting it! I need meat!!!

Happy smokin'


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 10, 2008)

I use apple splits when I smoke in my Chargriller. They come from limbs about 3"-4" in dia and split 2-3 ways, and are about 10" long. I use 1 every hour.  I'll note, I like my smoke to be there but light. You might want more.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 10, 2008)

I like my smoke. I usually throw on a couple large chunks of Hickory along with a handful of smaller stuff. I just watch for the smoke to thin out and repeat. I have done wet and dry, but couldn't tell a bit of difference.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jul 10, 2008)

i do not soak them at all.... .......i use to soak my chips and chunks but all it dose really is slow down how fast you get smoke ....if i dint want it to smoke for the first 20 minuets i would not put chips in for 20 minuets the wood will not smoke untell it is dried out so it needs to burn up all the watter before it will smoke so about the size .......i don't  think its a big deal ........chunks you don't have to add as much gos longer .....chips burn up faster but more smoke .........its up to you depends what you are smoking ........long smoke ....slow smoke


----------

